# Movie quote thread reborn



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

Quick refresher on the rules.

Someone posts a quote ('ll start).

People make guesses.

Original poster congratulates the first poster to guess correctly.

Winner posts next quote.

GLHF! (Good luck, have fun!)

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

...then when everyone is super, no one will be.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2005)

The Incredibles


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> The Incredibles



Indeed it is! Give us a new one, please.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2005)

"It's good to be King"


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

History of the world part I

Some of my other favorite lines:

"Sire, you look like the p*** boy!"
"And you look like a bucket of s***!"

"Don't get saucy with me, Bernaise."

_Stephen


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2005)

Right


----------



## noski (Aug 3, 2005)

*well? next quote please....*

stephen- do you have a second quote? I will offer one, but it is not in the rules... Everyone, everywhere knows it, but it is still a classic: "Does your dog bite...?" No need to guess, we all know it, just take a minute and think about all the classic scenes from that movie- I loved it.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 3, 2005)

The Pink Panther - a classic for sure.....

"Do you have a lee-sance for that minkey?"


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok a new one. 

"You idiots! I said ROLEX, not TIMEX!"


----------



## Stephen (Aug 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Ok a new one.
> 
> "You idiots! I said ROLEX, not TIMEX!"



Did I stump folks with this one? How about a hint?

"Badgers? BADGERS?! We don't need no stinking BADGERS!"

-Stephen


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea, but I'll guess and say "Blazing Saddles".  I've never seen it, though have been meaning to do so for about 10 years.

Smitty


----------



## Stephen (Aug 4, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Not a Mel Brooks movie. But you are in the right genre. 

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Aug 4, 2005)

One more hint, this might do it:

"You get to drink... from THE FIREHOSE!!!"


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2005)

The Jerk?

Blazing Saddles was my guess, too, based on the Badgers hint. Must resist the urge to Google it...


----------



## pepsi (Aug 4, 2005)

Didn't someone get a finger or thumb cut off in that movie?

I know I've heard the Badger thing before and I can picture it but....


----------



## noski (Aug 4, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> The Jerk?
> 
> Blazing Saddles was my guess, too, based on the Badgers hint. Must resist the urge to Google it...


I did google it because my vote was Blazing Saddles as well, and found an interesting link I will try to post when the answer is given. I did learn this movie quote is often actually misquoted... now, did I bookmark that...??


----------



## Stephen (Aug 4, 2005)

OK, last MAJOR hint. Weird Al starred.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 5, 2005)

UHF!

Blazing Saddles was "Badges" not "Badgers"


----------



## Stephen (Aug 5, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> UHF!
> 
> Blazing Saddles was "Badges" not "Badgers"



We have a winner! Give us a new one.

-Stephen

(I guess I'm one of the 50 people who have actually seen this movie...)


----------



## noski (Aug 5, 2005)

*Interesting Link I Promised....*



			
				MichaelJ said:
			
		

> UHF!
> 
> Blazing Saddles was "Badges" not "Badgers"



This is an odd URL, so you will probably have to copy/paste, but it gives an interesting round up of all the movies this line- or spoof of this line- has been used.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_ain't_got_no_badges

[Note- I edited the url to work. -Stephen]


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Link I Promised....*



			
				noski said:
			
		

> MichaelJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize that the original line, "we don't need no stinking badges" is from _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_, which was directed by John Huston and starred Humphrey Bogart......:dunce:

Seriously - it's one of the best classic Hollywood westerns ever.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2005)

And on that motif - how about this quote:  

"DO NOT SEEK THE TRAY-SURE!  DO NOT SEEK THE TRAY-SURE!"


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 10, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> And on that motif - how about this quote:
> 
> "DO NOT SEEK THE TRAY-SURE!  DO NOT SEEK THE TRAY-SURE!"



I think that is from "O BROTHER WHERE ART THOU ?"


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct!  Go, boy.......


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 10, 2005)

Here is a good one I just remembered from not to long ago....

"_Picture a girl who took a nosedive from the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down_."  :lol:


----------



## Max (Aug 10, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan...?


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 10, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Saving Private Ryan...?



Correct..! :beer:


----------



## Max (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn...don't know what made me remember that!

OK, the scary part of all this is my son will get this one for sure, so maybe he's not surfing the web at work!   :roll: 


*"You want to play hide the salami with his old lady?"*



Max


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 10, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Damn...don't know what made me remember that!
> 
> OK, the scary part of all this is my son will get this one for sure, so maybe he's not surfing the web at work!   :roll:
> 
> ...



American Pie..?


----------



## noski (Aug 10, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> *"You want to play hide the salami with his old lady?"*
> Max



Grumpy Old Men


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 10, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Damn...don't know what made me remember that!
> 
> OK, the scary part of all this is my son will get this one for sure, so maybe he's not surfing the web at work!   :roll:
> 
> ...



The French Connection.


----------



## Max (Aug 10, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> *"You want to play hide the salami with his old lady?"*
> 
> The French Connection.




Yeah!  Roy Scheider to Gene Hackman in the bar room.  After all these years, some of the quotes from that movie still crack me up!

"What's he driving, a Hudson Terraplane?"

 :beer:


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 10, 2005)

I know I'm out of order but...

_"Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?"_


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> I know I'm out of order but...
> 
> _"Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?"_



Once again - it's the Outlaw Josey Wales.......

Love that movie......!!


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey so I guess it is my turn again....  

_"Baby sister, I was born game and I intend to go out that way."_


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 11, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Damn...don't know what made me remember that!
> 
> OK, the scary part of all this is my son will get this one for sure, so maybe he's not surfing the web at work!   :roll:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I actually had to work yesterday. :-?
Otherwise I would have had that one for sure.

"This scrapbook is like you..... a mess."

Smitty


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 12, 2005)

True Grit.

To easy. :wink: 

_"...you wanna laugh...last week this prick asked me to christen his kid...yeah...eight grand I charge."_


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 15, 2005)

_"...you wanna laugh...last week this prick asked me to christen his kid...yeah...eight grand I charge."_[/quote]


Hummm....Good one grasshopper..!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 15, 2005)

Alright....I guess to obscure.

It was from Goodfellas. I guess I should have thrown in...

"What am I a clown...am I here to amuse you?"


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for giving that one up..!  

_Go ahead..(tap,tap)...Say when..!_


----------

